# Problema IUSE [risolto]

## mrl4n

Come da titolo cercando di aggiornare il sistema ottengo un messaggio di errore relativo alla mancanza di 2 IUSE (asf mp4)

Leggo la guida degli ebuild (ho installato dottout) e mi parla di IUSE mancanti, ma nient'altro...

Come lo risolvo?

Il messaggio è 

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=media-libs/taglib-1.6[asf,mp4]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- media-libs/taglib-1.6 (Missing IUSE: mp4 asf)

(dependency required by "media-sound/amarok-2.2.1-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])
```

Last edited by mrl4n on Sat Nov 21, 2009 7:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

```
echo "media-libs/taglib mp4 asf" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

 o se hai già una entry di taglib in suddetto file aggiungi mp4 ed asf alla riga corrispondente  :Wink: 

se preferisci puoi aggiungere le use anche in make.conf, solo che in tal modo verranno abilitate per tutti i pacchetti che le hanno.

----------

## mrl4n

Fosse così semplice...non funziona, l'avevo già provato.

----------

## Scen

C'è una piccola discrepanza tra l'ebuild di amarok-1.2.1 e quello di taglib-1.6:

media-sound/amarok-1.2.1-r1 richiede

```

>=media-libs/taglib-1.6[asf,mp4]

```

la versione stabile più recente di taglib è appunto la 1.6, però non contiene le USE "asf" e "mp4"  :Confused: 

La soluzione è smascherare la versione instabile 1.6.1 di taglib (che le contiene)

```

/usr/portage/media-libs/taglib $ diff -u taglib-1.6.ebuild taglib-1.6.1.ebuild

--- taglib-1.6.ebuild   2009-11-11 19:35:51.000000000 +0100                                       

+++ taglib-1.6.1.ebuild 2009-11-05 11:50:19.000000000 +0100                                       

@@ -1,6 +1,6 @@                                                                                   

 # Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation                                                          

 # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

-# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-libs/taglib/taglib-1.6.ebuild,v 1.6 2009/11/11 18:35:13 jer Exp $

+# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-libs/taglib/taglib-1.6.1.ebuild,v 1.1 2009/11/05 10:50:19 jmbsvicetto Exp $

 EAPI=2

 inherit base

@@ -10,9 +10,9 @@

 SRC_URI="http://developer.kde.org/~wheeler/files/src/${P}.tar.gz"

 LICENSE="GPL-2"

-KEYWORDS="alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 ~mips ppc ~ppc64 sh sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd"

+KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~arm ~hppa ~ia64 ~mips ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sh ~sparc ~x86 ~x86-fbsd"

 SLOT="0"

-IUSE="debug examples static-libs test"

+IUSE="+asf debug examples +mp4 static-libs test"

 DEPEND="

        dev-util/pkgconfig

@@ -22,9 +22,9 @@

 src_configure() {

        econf \

-               --enable-asf \

-               --enable-mp4 \

+               $(use_enable asf) \

                $(use_enable debug) \

+               $(use_enable mp4) \

                $(use_enable static-libs static)

 }

@@ -46,3 +46,14 @@

                cd examples && emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "emake examples install failed"

        fi

 }

+

+pkg_postinst() {

+       if ! use asf; then

+               elog "You've chosen to disable the asf use flag, thus taglib won't include"

+               elog "support for Microsoft's 'advanced systems format' media container"

+       fi

+       if ! use mp4; then

+               elog "You've chosen to disable the mp4 use flag, thus taglib won't include"

+               elog "support for the MPEG-4 part 14 / MP4 media container"

+       fi

+}

```

----------

## mrl4n

Lo faccio immediatamente...grazie Scen.

----------

